# Fehlermeldung: Zu große Datei hochgeladen



## Hawkings (9. Juli 2008)

Hi @ all

Ich rege mich gerade ein bisschen auf, weil etwas, was gestern noch einwandfrei auf einen anderen Rechner lief, nun einfach nur noch Blödsinn liefert.

Ich habe xampp und alles installiert und habe anschließend mysql und apache gestartet, was nach ausschalten des iis keine probleme ergab...davor liessen sie sich nicht starten.

Dann habe ich auf der Oberfläche eine Datenbank erstellen wollen...

Auf der Seite von phpmyadmin habe ich dann eine Datenbank per Oberfläche erstellen wollen, er führte dann aber nur 





> CREATE DATABASE ;


 ausund bringt den Fehler 





> #1064 - You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near '' at line 1



Das war schonmal komisch...dann habe ich per SQL-Statement CREATE DATABASE test; eine Datenbank anlegen wollen und er bringt mir folgende Fehlrmeldung : 





> Möglicherweise wurde eine zu große Datei hochgeladen. Bitte lesen Sie die Dokumentation zur Lösung diese Problems.



Klasse...warum packt der das nicht..in einer bestehenden Datenbank kann ich auch nix machen...was ist da los?! Ich brauche das dringend, sonst kann ich mein Projekt vergessen...

Bitte um schnelle Hilfe, falls noch Fragen auftreten bezüglich System, beantworte ich gerne 

LG

Edit: Wenn ich in einer bereits bestehenden Datenbank eine weitere hinzufügen möchte und den Namen sowie die Anzahl der Felder angebe, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung: 





> Der Tabellenname ist leer!


----------



## Hawkings (9. Juli 2008)

Vermute, dass es an den Sicherheitseinstellungen liegt.

Im Internet Explorer geht es nicht, im Mozilla Fireox läuft es einwandfrei...


----------

